# Guys, Get Your Prostate Checked!



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I was a little hesitant to share this with the world, but if it saves one life, it'll be all worthwhile.

I'm 52 years old, in excellent health and lead an active life. Twenty years ago I lost my Grandfather to prostate cancer. He was 90 years old, but in great health other than his cancer. He was at the age where they figure something else will get you before the cancer. Not him. Ten years ago I lost my Dad to prostate cancer. He was 72 when he died, and other than the cancer, he was also in excellent health. Needless to say, my wife and Mother have made sure I get regular checks. I started getting my PSA tested when I was 40 (about the time my Dad was diagnosed). That was about ten years younger than what is usually recommended. Because I had a baseline reading, the red flags went up when my PSA numbers almost doubled in the last three years. If I had started at 50, they might have waited a little longer to realize there was a problem.

On March 30, 2011, I was given the results of my prostate biopsy. I had prostate cancer, and it was already up to the intermediate risk level. I wasn't overly surprised to hear I had the cancer, but I was surprised to hear it wasn't in the early, low risk level. Getting checked regularly was supposed to catch it early. My doctor said I could take a few weeks to think about how I wanted to have it treated, but I needed to act soon. I had my prostate removed (radical prostatectomy) on May 9th, 2011. On May 24th, I got the biopsy results for my lymph nodes, seminal vesicles and surgical margins (the edge of where they cut). Everything came back negative, which was the best possible news. At this point it appears I should be around for many years to annoy my wife and fellow Outbackers.

Through this whole process, I've had a lot of friends and acquaintances ask questions and share stories about others who have been through the same thing. I'm surprised how many guys my age have never had a PSA test. If not for that, I would have had no idea I had cancer. I felt perfect, and the doctors digital rectal exam showed nothing.

If you don't already, start getting an annual PSA test. After you have the test, get the actual numbers and keep track of them. Don't accept the doctor saying "everything is fine". That's what I did, and as a result, this probably got looked into a year later than it should have. In the end it all seems to have worked out, but I would have had less sleepless nights, if it had been caught in the low risk category.

On a positive note, we hope to finally get out camping on the June 10 weekend. Better late than never!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

X2
I am another one with a family history!








My doctor recommended a baseline colonoscopy at age 34. Without hesitation I made the appointment. 
Everyone thought how awful to have such a thing done














. Really, and the alternative is&#8230;a PAINFUL death!








What's the big deal? 
The worst part is the preparation, your out for the actual "camera work". 
The have removed some polyps and tattooed a couple of others, so far I am good. Since the fist three have come back without change I am good for 5 years with routine checks.








Really guys AND girls get over it and get checked. Colon cancer is so treatable when detected early.


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

If it saves one life then it is all worth while. My Dad was diagnosed too with Prostate cancer 8 years ago. He to went with the radical removal of the prostate. His numbers started to climb a year later which made no sense to me but I guess it is possible. He had a estrogen seed implant n his arm for a year and all was sucessful. He will celebrate his 82 birthday this year and not much slows him down. They travel with a 21 ft Airstream. One of the things I would like to put out there. When he was being told of his treatment options one was radiation. But he was not made aware that if you have radiation you cannot have it removed later.It was only thru our questions that info came out. That is why he chose to go right to the total removal. He has had several friends that went with the radiation and with sadness I have to say they did not win their battle with cancer.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

beth323 said:


> One of the things I would like to put out there. When he was being told of his treatment options one was radiation. But he was not made aware that if you have radiation you cannot have it removed later.It was only thru our questions that info came out. That is why he chose to go right to the total removal. He has had several friends that went with the radiation and with sadness I have to say they did not win their battle with cancer.


Initially i was told radiation was an option. With very little research, I realized it wasn't worth considering. The first thing I learned was that it was mainly for people with a life expectancy of no more than seven to ten years, or poor physical health that wouldn't survive surgery. At 52, I wasn't going to consider it. I was also told that side effects such as incontinence and ED were about the same as surgery. Long after my decision was made, I learned what you mentioned; after radiation, you can't have the surgery. In my case, if my post op biopsies had come back positive, then I would have needed radiation. Apparently, my long term prognosis would have been cut in half.







Glad I didn't have to go there!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> X2
> I am another one with a family history!
> 
> 
> ...


My wife's in your boat. Both her parents have had Colon cancer. She's been having a colonoscopy since she was 35. So far, all's well.

As for the PSA test for prostate cancer, it's just part of a blood test, but at least here in Canada, they don't check it unless it's requested, and you have to pay $30.00 extra. I just learned that as of last January, our health coverage takes care of it if you have a family history. At least my boys won't have to pay!

Apparently, 1 in 7 men will get Prostate Cancer. That's pretty steep odds!


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

duggy...thank you very much for sharing this, and to the others as well. At 59 I'm keeping an eye on both, and the knowledge and your experiences are definitely worthwhile to me! Regards, BGood


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey, get your pituitary checked, tooo.... Oh, wait, that's a 1 in 10,000,000 chance.... never mind.....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

vdub said:


> Hey, get your pituitary checked, tooo.... Oh, wait, that's a 1 in 10,000,000 chance.... never mind.....


Yeah, I read your post about what you're dealing with. Makes my stuff seem like no big deal. Glad you're able to get out there in the Outback and see the country. Someday, I hope to have a signature map that looks like yours!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Someday, I hope to have a signature map that looks like yours!


I just added two more states; Iowa and Missouri. Next year we'll add KY and WV. Then we have to go up thru Canada and get ME, VT, and NH.


----------

